# The association between serum TSH concentration and thyroid cancer



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

The association between serum TSH concentration and thyroid cancer.............

Important information and diagnostic tool..........

http://erc.endocrinology-journals.org/cgi/content/abstract/16/4/1065


----------

